
Correlation between religion and programming language preference? - maxwell
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1clrlqg6p9BSPYa70SX3ianQmiy2tbw9ZaFgyGYMHPII/viewform
======
headShrinker
> Secular/Nonreligious/Agnostic/Atheist

I don't think it's accurate measure to group these.

~~~
maxwell
Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_religious_populations#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_religious_populations#Adherent_estimates)

~~~
headShrinker
Err... I don't understand. Are you saying that another statistician made a
glaring error by massing 15.5% of an obviously diverse sub categories in a
group of the world population so, using it as the source, you did the same?

People can and do identify as strongly religious or spiritual and atheist.
Likewise, there are many agnostics who just don't care. My point being,
Atheist, agnostic, and non-religious are distinctly different, you don't find
many who are on the fence about being atheist. At the same time I don't know
that they identify as non-religious. To me non-religious is avoiding the
conversation all together. Atheists have a leaning, they have beliefs, and in
that, they have a religion. (Where it's FSM or whatever)

These three groups make up what is other wise 15% of the human population (or
the third largest group of all groups)it my be worth counting atheist apart
from non-religious. At the same time charting Rasta at 0.06% seems a little
unbalanced.

------
freddref
Any interest in one with programming language and musical, car, computer,
phone, tipple, OS preferences?

~~~
maxwell
Religions and programming languages are actively practiced/believed, and
change the way one thinks. Musical instruments too. Recorded music, cars,
computers, booze, and system software are more consumer goods, so I guess I'm
less curious in the correlations.

I made this out of curiosity about whether certain religions/denominations
favored particular programming languages/paradigms, e.g. Do Catholics show a
preference for static typing? Do members of non-Abrahamic religions seem to
favor functional programming? Is Lisp only for atheists?

------
nephrite
No Orthodox Christianity represented.

~~~
maxwell
Thanks, added Eastern Orthodox, Oriental Orthodox, Anglican, and
Restorationism & Nontrinitarianism.

------
onestone
No Pastafarianism? No Jediism?

------
l0c0b0x
No way to see the results?

~~~
maxwell
I'll publish the data.

